# عندي مشكلة في دايرة



## eng_aymn (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عندي دايرة فيها IC comparetor الخرج بتاعه 10 فولت اول ما بركب موتور صغير الفولت ده ينزل الي فولت بالمللي والموتور مش بيشتغل مع العلم لو حطيت LED تشتغل كمان حطيت مقاومة 1 اوم قبل الموتور برضو الموتور مش بيشتغل ايه الحل؟؟؟​


----------



## الرجل الصاعق (5 مايو 2012)

وعليكم السلام....ممكن دارة المقارن هى ذات قدرة خرج صغيرة جدااا...مثل المقارن 741 وهو مخصص لتكبير الجهود
....وكذلك ممكن تكون التوصيل فية خطأ


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

741 ليس مقارن هو مكبر عمليات
إذا كان الموتور يحتاج حتة 50 مللى أمبير يمكنك استخدام مقارن مثل LM311 أو LM393 كما يمكنك جمع مداخل و مخرجى 393 للحصول على تيار حتى 100 مللى أمبير
أكثر من ذلك يمكنك استخدام ترانزيستور كما فى الدائرة هنا
شرح الدوائر المنطقية - صفحة - 2


----------



## eng_aymn (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم حضرتك انا استخدمت مقارن lm339 وده بيؤدي نفس الغرض بس انا مش فاهم كلمه حضرتك ( جمع مداخل ومخرجي 393 للحصول علي تيار حتي 100 مللي امبير ) كمان ايه نوع الترانزيستور اللي مفروض استخدمه والتوصيل بتاعه المفروض يكون ازاي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

معذرة ظننت أن 393 مثل 311 لكن بمراجعة الداتا شيت وجدت أن 393 يتحمل 20 مللى أمبير فقط بينما 311 يتحمل 50 مللى امبير
الدائرة فى الرابط الذى وضعته لك - يبدو أنك لم تهتم حتى بتصفحه
الترانزيستور حسب تيار الموتور المستخدم


----------



## eng_aymn (6 مايو 2012)

حضرتك انا اتصفحت الرابط بس لقيته بيشرح دوائر منطقية وانا مش عارف حضرتك ايه علاقة دي بالموضوع بتاعي حضرتك قولتلي استخدم ترانزيستور كل اللي لقيته في الرابط هو not gate وشرحه وال relay


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مايو 2012)

أنا قلت استخدم ترانزيستور كما فى الدائرة و قلت أيضا الترانزيستور حسب الموتور المستخدم !!!!
أولا أبسط حل ان تستخدم الريلاك كسويتش لتشغيل و ايقاف الموتور *خاصة* لو كان فولت عالى مثلا 220 فولت أو غيره
ثانيا يمكنك استبدال الريلاى بالموتور فكلاهما حمل حثى - لا أرى مشكلة فى هذا - لا تقف عند أول اختلاف فى النص وتقول ما علاقة هذا بموضوعى ، حاول أن تفكر قليلا


----------



## omar_beyaty (9 مايو 2012)

اخي ...الاحمال الحثية كالموتور تحتاج الى مسوقات كبيرة drives لايفي الic بمتطلبات التيار المتغير اثناء التغير في الحمل من الstarting وصولا الى الاستقرار يجب استخدام ترانزستور يكون تياره يغطي التيار المسحوب من الموتور ,والترانزستر اما يكون bipolar او mosfet


----------



## eng_aymn (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا البشمهندس ماجد والبشمهندس عمر انا تاعب حضراتكم معايا المشكلة ان الموتور بيعمل loading effect انا غيرت ال ICبتاعت ال compartor والموتور اشتغل بس ضعيف وعلشان يشتغل لازم احركه بايدي في الاول ودي مشكلة لان الموضوع عندي بيعتمد تغير يحدث يخلي الموتور يقف اغير حاجة الموتور يشتغل بس لازم احركه بايدي علشان يشتغل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2012)

من غير دائرة صعب أن نفيدك - الرسم لغة الهندسة
أولا لا نعلم رقم ال ic الجديدة
ثانيا لا نعلم طريقة توصيلها
ثالثا لا نعلم هل استخدمت أى شيء مما اقترح عليك أم لا


----------



## eng_aymn (19 مايو 2012)

https://rapidshare.com/files/3287618403/Untitled.png دي الدائرة


----------



## eng_aymn (19 مايو 2012)

انا استخدمت الريلاي زي ما حضرتك قولت بس الدكتور رفض
ال led اللي باللون الاخضر الللي في الاخر دي للاختبار المفروض اشيلها واركب مكانها الموتور زي ما قلت لحضرتك بعد ما استخدمت IC LM339الموتور اشتغل بس بطئ جدا 
فيه حاجة تانية متاح ليا وافضل بالنسبة للدكتور ممكن اركبها بدل من الموتور وهي center lockبتاع باب السيارة بس ده مشكلته انه عايز تيار 2 امبير هي الدائرة مطلعة 12 فولت بس اول ما بركب الموتور الفولت ده بينزل ل 2فولت بتشغل الموتور بصعوبة بالنسبة ل center lock عمل نفس المشكلة وخفض الفولت برضو


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مايو 2012)

هذه هى الدائرة المعدله


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (20 مايو 2012)

مكن تنزل الرسمه علشان نشوف الغلط شنو واحتمال يكون الموتور ملف الاستار تالف


----------



## eng_aymn (20 مايو 2012)

ماشي هجرب الدائرة المعدلة الف شكر لحضرتك يا بشمهندس ماجد


----------



## eng_aymn (20 مايو 2012)

مهندس محمد عوض الرسمة في الرابط اللي فوق


----------



## eng_aymn (20 مايو 2012)

بس حضرتك هي دي للموتور بس ولا هتشغلcenter lockبتاع السيارة انا كنت قلت لحضرتك انه محتاج 2 امبير


----------



## eng_aymn (20 مايو 2012)

بشمهندس ماجد انا استخدمت الدائرة المعدلة واشتغلت والموتور لف بسرعة انا بشكر حضرتك وعايز ابلغ حضرتك شكر زملائي اللي معايا في المشروع 
كده تمام فاضل جزء الاخير لان المفروض الموتور ده بيحرك باب قفل او فتح احنا بنحاول وفكرنا في كذا حاجة وكان من ضمنها الcenter lock وياريت حضرتك لو عندك اي معلومة في الجزء ده
كل المطلوب ان نترجم الفولت اللي خارج لفتح باب اوقفله احنا استخدمنا الموتور مبدئيا ولو حضرتك ممكن تشير بحاجة غير الموتور ماشي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 مايو 2012)

الدائرة يمكنها تشغيل أى حمل حثى بمعنى أى شيء عبارة عن ملف و بالطبع أى حمل آخر مثل مقاومة الخ
ال center lock عبارة عن ملف يجذب قلب حديدى لتشغيل القفل لكن لتشغيل 2 أمبير لو المقارن المستخدم LM311 يمكنك استخدام ترانزيستور تياره كبير مثل TIP42

لكن لو أى مقارن آخر الأفضل استخدام ترانزيستور Darlington مثل TIP125,TIP126,TIP127 أو تضيف TIP42 للدائرة السابقة فى توصيلة Darlington


----------



## eng_aymn (21 مايو 2012)

انا شغلت tip 42 وال center lock اشتغل بس بيتحرك لقدام بناء علي فكرة الدائرة اللي هي لما اقطع الضوء يطلع فولت 12 علي out المفروض الفولت ده يحرك باب احنا استخدمنا الموتور كبداية لاستخدام الباب بس ده صعب شوية فكرنا في center lockبيتحرك لقدام بس وكمان شكله مش اللي هو كحاجة هتتعرض في مشروع تخرج,, كلمنا الدكتور قال ممكن نخليها فكرة عداد يعد اللي داخل بحيث اول ما اقطع الضوء يعني يطلع فولت يظهر علي ال seven segment رقم 1 بعدين اقطع الضوء تاني يظهر علي seven segment رقم 2 وهكزا كل ما اقطع الضوء ,,استخدمنا ميكروكونترولر pic1f84a وكتبنا البرنامج وانا هرفق البرنامج في رابط علشان حضرتك تشوفه المهم المفروض لما اقطع الضوء ال Seven segment تعد عدة يعني يظهر رقم واحد ده مبيحصلش وال seven بتطفي انا هرفق لحضرتك فيديو تشوف اللي بيحصل


----------



## eng_aymn (22 مايو 2012)

ده البرنامج اللي نزلته علي pic16f84a
https://rapidshare.com/files/1684775987/program.txt


----------



## eng_aymn (22 مايو 2012)

بس حضرتك احنا غيرنا الدائرة بس نفس الفكرة هي اقطع الضوء يعد عدة استخدمت مقاومة حساسة للضوء وPIC16F84AوSEVEN SEGMENT المشكلة زي ما قولت لحضرتك ان لما بقطع الضوء علي المقاومة الحساسسة المفروض ان seven segment يظهر عليها رقم 1 ده مبيحصلش وبتطفي انا مش عارف المشكلة فين في التوصيلات ولا في البرنامج انا هرفق لحضرتك التوصيلات والبرنامج وفيديو يوضح المشكلة


----------



## eng_aymn (22 مايو 2012)

دي الدائرة الجديدة
https://rapidshare.com/files/695542106/Untitled.png


----------



## eng_aymn (22 مايو 2012)

ده الفيديو
https://rapidshare.com/files/4040463278/Video0002.3gp


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مايو 2012)

لم استطيع تحميل الفيديو
الخطأ فى دائرة الحساس المفروض تكون مثل دائرة المقارن بمعنى 
إما تستخدم نفس التوصيل بمقاومة للموجة و الحساس للأرضى و نقطى اللقاء للميكر
أو تستخدم دائرة المقارن كما هى و توصل خرج المقارن للميكرو


----------



## eng_aymn (22 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا فهمت من حضرتك جزء (تستخدم دائرة المقارن كما هى و توصل خرج المقارن للميكرو)بس الجزء الاول (او تستخدم نفس التوصيل بمقاومة للموجة و الحساس للأرضى و نقطى اللقاء للميكرو) حضرتك تقصد بالموجة اية ؟؟مصدر الجهد يعني
وحضرتك البرنامج بتاع الميكرو ده صح اوصل عليه ؟؟؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مايو 2012)

معذرة...
خطا مطبعى كنت اقصد الموجب
اى تأخد نفس الفرع كما هو المكون من المقاومة و الحساس و بدلا من أن توصلة للمقارن أوصله للميكرو


----------



## eng_aymn (22 مايو 2012)

انا عملت زي ما حضرتك قلت في توصيلية المقاومة الحساسة بس نفس المشكلة اول ما بقطع الضوء الseven segment بدل ما تعد عدة ويظهر رقم 1 لا بتطفي خالص 
بالنسبة للمقارن والتوصيلة القديمة وصلت الخرج من المقارن علي الميكرو بس هنا المشكلة اعظم ان الseven segment شغالة علطول علي رقم 0


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة للدائرة
أولا طرف 4 MRCL يجب توصيله بالموجب من خلال مقاومة 10 ك
2- لماذا طرفى أعلى الشاشة متصلين معا و غالبا طرفى a,b الرسم غير واضح
فيما عدا ذلك والتوصيل على الحساس تبدو صحيحة و يبدو ايضا أن الميكرو يستشعر هذا التغيير
يبقى أن العيب فى برنامج الميكرو
أيضا هناك خطأ فى البرنامج أنك تعرف الأرقام صفر= 0000 و 1=00001 وهكذا
لاحظ انك لم تستخدم ديكودر لذا يجب أن تقوم أنت بهذا بأن تقول العد 0صفر = 01111110 لكى تنير الصفر ثم
العد1= 00000110 لكى تنير الرقم 1 وهكذا
معذرة الكتابة غير واضحة على الصورة لكن يجب أن يكون الخرج مناظر لل segments التى تريد إضاءتها


----------



## eng_aymn (23 مايو 2012)

االف شكر يا بشمهندس ماجد انا هعمل اللي حضرتك قولت عليه وهحاول كمان اجيب صورة اوضح من كده


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (23 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/327350-عندي-مشكلة-في-دايرة#ixzz1viElkQUF

​ ليس مقارن هو مكبر عمليات
إذا كان الموتور يحتاج حتة 50 مللى أمبير يمكنك استخدام مقارن مثل LM311 أو LM393 كما يمكنك جمع مداخل و مخرجى 393 للحصول على تيار حتى 100 مللى أمبير
أكثر من ذلك يمكنك استخدام ترانزيستور كما فى الدائرة هنا


----------



## eng_aymn (24 مايو 2012)

بشمهندس ماجد ..حضرتك بالنسبة للبرنامج انا لسه مغيرتش فيه حاجة علشان burner مش متوفر دلوقتي بس انا وصلت ال MCLR بمقاومة 10 ك بالموجب زي ما حضرتك قلت بس للاسف ال seven segment اصبحت منورة علطول حتي لما اقطع الضوء علي المقاومة الحساسة يعني مش بتحس بتغيير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2012)

المشكلة تبقى فى البرنامج لأنه لا يعطى معلومات للشاشة 
بحثت عن البرنامج لمراجعته مرة أخرى ووجدت أنك وضعت هذه المشاركة فى مكان آخر
عموما راجع البرنامج فبه اخطاء كثيرة و المفروض أن ال Compiler الذى تكتب فيه البرنامج قادر على محاكاة الأداء و بالتالى تنفذة خطوة بخطوة لتشاهد الخرج والدخل


----------



## eng_aymn (24 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم حضرتك انا هراجع البرنامج مرة تانية بس حضرتك بتقول وضعت المشاركة في مكان اخر لا المشاركة اللي وضعتها مش بخصوص البرنامج ولا الميكرو دي كانت بخصوص جزء ميكانيكي في الدايرة اللي هو الباب 
عموما انا هراجع البرنامج كويس وارد علي حضرتك


----------



## eng_aymn (25 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس ماجد انا عدلت في البرنامج زي ما حضرتك قلت وانا مرفق لحضرتك البرنامج ومرفق لحضرتك صورة بناء عليها عملت البرنامج يعني مثلا في الصورة لو كنت عايز انور رقم 7 يبقي هنور حروف a,b,c يعني كود رقم 7 خليته صفر للحروف دي و1 للحروف اللي هتبقي مش منورة وهكذا هتلاحظ حضرتك في البرنامج
كمان وصلت MCLR بمقاومة 10ك للموجب بس اول ما وصلتها الSEVEN SEGMENT اصبحت شغالة علطول حتي لما اقطع الضوء علي المقاومة الحساسة 
بس لاحظت حاجة غريبة بالصدفة مش عارف هتفيد حضرتك ولا لا اول ما شلت ال CRYSTAL من علي الميكرو ابدأت تظهر ارقاام تانية علي ال SEVEN SEGMENT غير رقم صفر اللي كان ظاهر علطول بس الارقام دي مش ظاهرة بالكامل وكمان مش بتحس بسرعة بقطع الضوء يعني مرة تقطع الضوء الرقم يتغير علي ال Seven segment بس متقطع ومرة تقطع الضوء متتغيرش حاجة
انا ارفقت البرنامج لحضرتك لو فيه تعديل من حضرتك ممكن تعدل عليه وتبعته ليا تاني 
ولو فيه حضرتك ملاحظة علي التوصيل ممكن حضرتك توضحها وانا هعدل علطولhttps://rapidshare.com/files/889654275/ayman.txt


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2012)

أين الدائرة؟؟
أنا احاول قدر جهدى لأنى أولا لست خبيرا فى البك ثانيا أيضا لست خبيررا فى الميكرو سى
أنا أفضل البرمجة بالأتميل بالاسمبلى لكن بأحاول قدر جهدى


----------



## eng_aymn (26 مايو 2012)

انا عارف والله اني تاعب حضرتك معايا بس ادينا بنجرب وبنعمل محاولات 
حضرتك ده اخر تعديل في الدائرة 
دي الصورة اللي بناء عليها عملت البرنامج


----------



## eng_aymn (26 مايو 2012)

هو فيه حاجة تاني احنا بنفكر نعملها علي التوازي مع فكرة seven segment والميكرو هي ال center lock بتاع العربية احنا وقفنا في الفكرة دي لحد ما حضرتك اشرت عليا باستخدام ترانزيستور TIP 42 احنا استخدماه وبالفعل اشتغل عند قطع الضوء بيتحرك لقدام,, لكن لو اول ما ارجع الضوء تاني الCENTER LOCK يرجع لموضعه يبقي كده تمام خالص والفكرة اكتملت 
ده فيديو انا عملته مخصوص لحضرتك بيوضح احنا وصلنا لايه في CENTER LOCK والمطلوب ايه علشان تكتمل الفكرة https://rapidshare.com/files/1388966381/24052012068.mp4
احنا هنشتغل في الفكرتين علي التوازي (الميكرو وال SEVEN SEGMENT) او الفكرة التانية ( CENTER LOCK)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2012)

أخى
واضح أن ال center lock يتحرك حسب التيار أن لو عكست القطاب يعود لذلك تحتاج *دائرة H-bridge *لكى تجعله يعود أو إضافة ياى " زنبرك"
طبعا تحتاج عاكس حتى يكون الأول ON يكون الثانى Off وهكذا


----------



## eng_aymn (26 مايو 2012)

علي ما اعتقد يا بشمهندس ماجد ان ال center lock من داخله ياي


----------



## eng_aymn (27 مايو 2012)

لا هو حضرتك تلقائيا بمجرد ما تعكس اقطاب ال center lock لما بوصلها علي مصدر الجهد ال center lock يتحرك للداخل انا ممكن استخدم العاكس بس مش عارف التوصيل هيبقي ازاي لو حضرتك ممكن ترسم التوصيل وانا هنفزها علي الدائرة علطول ؟؟؟؟ دي حاجة كمان في حاجة تاني كنت عايز اسأل حضرتك فيها انا الاول لما كنت بقطع الضوء كان الموتور او اللمبة او ال center lock يشتغل انا دلوقتي عملت العكس يعني عند توجيه الضوء الحاجات دي بتشتغل انا غيرت بس في الموجب والسالب اللي داخلين علي المقارن بس لما عملت كده التغير أثر علي الترانزيستور BC127 هي اشتغلت بس بعد تغير اتنين من الترانزيستور BC127 انا خايف لاحسن اللي ركبته الثالث يتحرق هو كمان ايه الحل حضرتك ؟؟؟دي اخر دائرة اشتغلت عليها بعد تعديل حضرتك عليها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مايو 2012)

أخى
انت أدرى بما لديك لكن ما كان بالفيديو أن السنتر لوك يخرج بتطبيق الفولت ولا يعود إلا يدويا ولو بداخلة ياى كان عاد مثل الريلاى


----------



## eng_aymn (27 مايو 2012)

حضرتك ممكن يعود بس لو عكست الاقطاب الموصلة بمصدر الجهد انا جربته منفردا عن الدائرة المشكلة هي عند ربطه بالدائرة الفيديو بيوضح الرجوع بس منفردا عن الدائرة [video]https://rapidshare.com/files/2246786472/Video0003.3gp[/video] 
بالنسبة حضرتك للجزء التاني علشان مهم جدا جدا الاول لما كنت بقطع الضوء كان الموتور او اللمبة او ال center lock يشتغل انا دلوقتي عملت العكس يعني عند توجيه الضوء الحاجات دي بتشتغل انا غيرت بس في الموجب والسالب اللي داخلين علي المقارن بس لما عملت كده التغير أثر علي الترانزيستور BC127 هي اشتغلت بس بعد تغير اتنين من الترانزيستور BC127 انا خايف لاحسن اللي ركبته الثالث يتحرق هو كمان ايه الحل حضرتك ؟؟؟دي اخر دائرة اشتغلت عليها بعد تعديل حضرتك عليها​


----------



## eng_aymn (28 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس ماجد...فيه توضيح كمان زيادة علي ان التغيير اللي عملته في المقارن اثر علي ترانزيستور bc127 كمان اثر علي المقارن نفسه وفيه مقارن(lm339) دلوقتي اتحرق ومش بيشتغل تاني .. انا عارف انا تاعب حضرتك معايا بس بعد ما كنت خلاص هخلص التغيير اللي عملته ده عطل الدنيا معايا بس التغيير ده لازم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2012)

لو رجعت للمشاركة رقم 39 ستجد انى قلت لك هذا ووضعت لك الجل فى H-bridge و الدوائر
لماذا تستخدم BC127 أولا هو لم يعد متوافر ثانيا وهو الأهم NPN وليس PNP كما بالرسم و منطقى أن يحترق لأنك تضغ 12 فولت عكسى على القاعدة -باعث وهو ما لا يتحمله أى ترانزيستور


----------



## abokamelscs (28 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم استخدم ترانزستور c337على سبيل المثال 
اوصل قاعدة الترانزستور بخرج المقارن عبر مقاومة 1k 
اوصل باعث الترانستور بالمنبع السالب او الارضي للتغذية
اوصل احد اقطاب المتور الكهربائي الى مجمع الترانزستور واوصل القطب الاخر للمحرك بمنبع التغذية الموجب
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng_aymn (28 مايو 2012)

الف شكرا مهندس  abokamelscs هجرب برضو الترانزيستور c337


----------



## eng_aymn (28 مايو 2012)

بشمهندس ماجد حضرتك فاهمني غلط انا معملتش التغيير في المقارن علشان ال center lock يتحرك للداخل دي حاجة تاني خالص وانا تركتها دلوقتي ,, انا عملت التغير علشان بدل ما كنت اقطع الضوء الموتور او اللمبة او اي احمال تشتغل لا دلوقتي عايز اوصل الضوء الموتور او اللمبة تشتغل فانا علشان اعمل ده عكست الموجب والسالب اللي اللي داخلين علي المقارن اول ما عملت كده حدث عطل في المقارن (lm339) والترانزيستور bc127 بس مش عارف ايه السبب وايه الحل حاولت اعرف من Data sheet بتاع المقارن بس موصلتش لحاجة ارجو الافادة والحل من حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مايو 2012)

معذرة ، كما يقولون الرسم هو لغة الهندسة
الدائرة بدون ارقام للمكونات ولا أرقام لأطراف المتكاملى ، فلا استطيع أن اعرف اى اطراف موجب وسالب تتحدث عنها و ى يحدث هذا إلا بقلب طرفى التغذية
رجاء رفع الدائرة عليها كل الأرقام موضحة فلم أجد أى اختلاف بين الدائرة القديمة و الجديدة


----------



## eng_aymn (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس ماجد حضرتك عندك حق الرسم لغة الهندسة ,, حضرتك دي الدائرة القديمة وكان اول ما بقطع الضوء عن مستفبل الضوء (photo detector) كان الموتور او اللمبة او اي احمال علي الخرج تشتغل
دلوقتي انا عايز العكس يعني اول ما اوصل الضوء علي مستقبل الضوء الموتور او اللمبة تشتغل علشان يحصل كده عكست اللي داخل علي السالب والموجب بتاع المقارن لتصبح الدائرة هكذا
المشكلة دلوقتي ان فيه عطل حصل في الترانزيستور (BC127)والمقارن (LM339) حاولت اعرف من (DATA SHEET )للمقارن بس موصلتش لحاجة ... ارجو الافادة او الحل من حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مايو 2012)

الدائرة سليمة 100% و السبب فى تلف المكونات يمكن تحديده ببساطة
وصل المقاومة10 ك بدلا من قاعدة الترانزيستور للموجب مباشرة
اختبر أداء الدائرة و بعد التأكد من سلامتها و أن المقارن لم يتلف
تأكد من وصلة الموتور و أنه لو تم توصيله للكهرباء بدون الترانزيستور سيعمل، قد يكون الدايود معكوس أو قد تلف أو أى شيء آخر سبب زيادة الحمل على الترانزيستور
بعد التأكد من أن كل شيئ تمام تأكد من أن الشيء الذى ستضعه على الترانزيستور لا يسحب اكثر من 20-30 مللى أمبير لأن الترانزيستور الذى تستخدمة bc127 لا يتحمل أكثر من 50 مللى أمبير - لاحظ أن الترانزيستور الذى اقترحته لك كان bc327 وهو 800 مللى
لو عايز أمبير عالى يمكنك استخدام tip125-tip126-tip127 حتى 3-4 أمبير أو tip137 حتى 6 أمبير


----------



## eng_aymn (4 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس ماجد معلش انا اتاخرت في الرد علي حضرتك حضرتك بالنسبة لمشكلة المقارن والترانزيستور اللي كان بيتحرق انا الحمد لله اتغلبت عليها .. لكن لو رجعنا لمشكلة رجوع ال center lock المفروض دلوقتي اوصل الضوء علي مستقبل الضوء الcenter lock بيتحرك لقدام اوصل الضوء مرة تانية الcenter lock يرجع للخلف انت زي ما حضرتك قولت انا استخدمت عاكس والعاكس ليه كذا خرج انا استخدمت الخرج الاول والخرج التاني بحيث ان الثاني يكون عكس الاول كمان وضعت كل خرج سواء الاول او التاني وضعت ترانزيستور BC327ودايود بس انا دلوقتي مش عارف اوصل ال CENTER LOCK فين علي العاكس بحيث يرجع او ما اوصل الضوء مرة تانية وزي ما حضرتك بتقول الرسم لغة الهندسة انا عملت الرسمة دي لحضرتك  ومنتظر رد حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يونيو 2012)

وضعت لك رابط لدوائر H- bridge لماذا تلجأ لحلول لا تصلح؟؟؟
خطوط التغذية غير كاملة فى الدائرة فلم توضح الترانزيستورات تتغذى من كم فولت
أيضا المتكاملة تتغذى من كم فولت


----------



## eng_aymn (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم.. بشمهندس بالنسبة لدائرة H-BRIDGE انا حاسس ان هتدخلني في مجال تاني كمان انا في منطقة مش متوفر فيها الادوات الكهربية بشكل مستمر فالسبب ده اللي بيحاول يخليني ابعد عنها بس انا شفت دائرة h -bridge النهاردة مش عارف تصلح ولا لابس فيه سؤال هل لو وضعت ال center lock مش هيعمل load وهل اي ترنزيستورات من نوع NPNوPNP


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يونيو 2012)

لا أدرى لماذا تعود لنقطة الصفر دوما
فى الروابط التى وضعتها لك عدد من الدوائر و بعضها تجمع كل 2 ترانزيستور معا و بذلك يكون لديك 2 مدخل " أ" و "ب"
لو "أ" = 1 و ب = 0 سيتحرك فى اتجاه
لو "أ" = 0 و ب = 1 سيتحرك فى اتجاه معاكس
لو الإثنين متماثلين لن يتحرك

أما عن موضوع الترانزيستورات فسبق أن قلت لك استخدم bc327,bc337 فإن لم تجد أيها استخدم بدائل


----------



## eng_aymn (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عارف ان الموضوع ده اخذ وقت جامد بس فكرة رجوع الcenter lock هي اللي اخرت الموضوع فأنا بعتذر لحضرتك لو كنت اطلت عليك هو اخر حاجة حضرتك انا وصلت ليها هو استخدام h bridge والدائرة اللي وصلتها هي  وهنا انا وصلت قاعدة ترانزيستور A بقاعدة ترانزيستور D وقاعدة ترانزيستور C بقاعدة الترانزيستور B علشان عملية التجميع التي هتعمل مدخلين فقط بعد كده وصلت المخرج الاول من العاكس بالمدخل الاول للترانزيستورات والمخرج الثاني من العاكس بالمدخل التاني للترانزيستورات ووصلت ال center lock لكن للاسف لم يعمل 
ملحوظة ..1- انا عارف ان حضرتك ممكن تعترض علي العاكس لكن علي ما اعتقد وجوده هنا ضروري لكن لو حضرتك عندك تعديل في الدائرة انا هنفذ التعديل علطول
2- الفولت الخارج من العاكس هو الجهد الموجب اللي بيوصل عليه العاكس VCC


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يونيو 2012)

توصيل الترانزيستورات خطأ لأنك ستفتح كل جانب مسببا قصر على التغذية
ثانيا لا يجوز استخدام عاكس 5 فولت مع دائرة 12 فولت
الدائرة الصحيحة هكذا







لو أردت استخدام عاكس بدلا من الترانزيستور الذى بالدائرة يجب أن تستخدم CMOS مثل 4069 أو 4049 و تأخذ تغذيتها من 12 فولت


----------



## eng_aymn (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا بشمهندس ماجد انا وصلت الدائرة زي الرسمة بالظبط واتأكدت من التوصيل بس فيه مشكلة كبيرة الترانزيستور c اللي نوعه 2N2222 بيسخن بسرعة جدا جدا جدا وبيتحرق مع العلم ان المقاومة اللي علي القاعدة مرة 1k وجربت 10k برضو بيتحرق مع العلم ان باقي الترانزيستورات في الدائرة اللي من نفس نوعه (2N2222)مش بيحصلها كده,,,,,, غيرت الترانزيستور c من نوع 2n2222الي نوع ترانزيستور C548B NPNبرضو بيسخن جدا جدا الكلام ده بيحصل سواء قطعت الضوء او وصلته مع العلم ان خارج المقارن 12فولت في حالة قطع الضوء لكن علي ما اعتقد ان المشكلة في دائرةH bridge وليست في خارج المقارن لاني فصلت خارج المقارن عن H bridge وبرضو الترانزيستور بيسخن جدا جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يونيو 2012)

هل جربت تقيس التيار الذى يسحبه الــ center Lock?


----------



## eng_aymn (8 يونيو 2012)

اةة قسته وكان بيحتاج اكتر من 1 امبير لكن علي ما اعتقد المشكلة هنا مش مشكلة ال center lock لان الترانزيستور C كان بيسخن من قبل ما اوصل ال CENTER LOCKوكان بيسخن برضو من قبل ما اوصل خارج المقارن علي H-BRIDGE
مع العلم ان باقي الترنزيستورات في الدائرة مش بتسخن


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يونيو 2012)

معذرة
انت تفترض المشكلة حيث تريد و تضع حل فى مكان بعيد جدا حيث تريد ايضا ولا تحاول أن ترى أين هى حقيقة
الذى صنع الترانزيستور *حدد أن اقصى تيار للترانزيستور 2N222 هو 0.2 أمبير *و تريد أن يمر به أكثر من 1 أمبير ثم تقول أن المشكلة فى ال H=Bride؟
سبق أن قلت لك أن تيار الترانزيستور يجب أن يكون 3- 4 مرات تيار الحمل أى يجب أن تستخدم ترانزيستور 6 أمبير مثلا TIP131 مع TIP137 و العاكس الذى اضفته يمكن أن يكون 2N2222 أو غيره فهو لا يتعرض لتيار الحمل


----------

